# decoys



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

what kinds of decoys do you guys use...if any? i used to use that "predator heart" decoy. it was just a ball of fur with a motorized ball inside of it. it was mounted on a dowel with a spring on the top. i liked that one but the motor went to hell on me. i was thinking of buying a different one but i was gonna see what all you guys thought first. i have also thought of getting a coyote cut out that i have seen in cabelas.

kase


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

that cut out might be a good thing to have during mating season........im kind of a rookie when it comes to caling but it seems that the females might respond to the howls better if they have som visual conformation that a yote is in the area and the males might feel chalenged when seeing another male in there teritory.....im not shur so dont take my word for it but that seems logical to me.......


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah, thats kinda what i was thinking too...as long as you're saying the right things to land the ladies or saying the right things to piss the guys off :sniper:

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the important thing for a decoy is it is something to take the coyotes eyes off of you and put them on the decoy. I also have the decoy heart and we have used it a few times but I don't have any data to back up how effective it is. If anything its a pain in the butt to carry around. I do have a few other decoys that I am planning on trying out. A different idea that hasn't been explained yet but I am keeping it my secret. Kase if we ever hunt to together I will show you them.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I just use a small peice of rabbit fur (2.oo from a hardware/fabric store back in New Mexico)... sometimes its placed on a small bush or on a small stick. If useing the e-caller its placed by the speaker.

Have a buddy that uses the "rigor rabbit" at least i think thats the name.... its the plastic rabbit on a box that shakes... he added some fur to make it more life like... it seems to work from his reports.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Fallguy
i called a double in one time and the first coyote (big pale dog...i think it was a male) looked at the decoy and then circled behind me and got behind a hill, but the second one which was a smaller female took one look at the decoy and took a hard trot right at it. she never even took her eyes off it. she squatted to piss and i put one in the boiler room. so they do work...sometimes i guess. but yeah, thats why i like them because it switches their focus from audio to visual. they hear the sound but really aren't listening to it. can't wait to see what ideas you've got up your sleeve. :beer:

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice. Was this by your home country of where?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I go along with varmint hunter. I just took a rabbit skin and used some rabbit urine (use anything you can get your hands on that smells like rabbit.) I just lay that out where I am going to call. Another thing I've been wanting to try is an owl decoy. Coyotes supposedly follow any bird of prey. Owl decoys are readily available. I figure if I set one up in a tree if the yote sees it he might be more inclined to come in. Haven't tried this yet so don't don't bet the farm the it works but it is an idea good hunting


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

> Another thing I've been wanting to try is an owl decoy. Coyotes supposedly follow any bird of prey. Owl decoys are readily available


That would be mine. The beauty of it is that you can pick up a 6"pipe hanger and secure it to the base of the owl with small bolts/nuts.
A short section of allthread will thread right into the top section of the hanger which is now upside down and can be stuck into the ground.
I have a thin strip of foam rubber with cotton/yarn attached in the hollowed out area that would normally house the pipe.
This moves well with the breeze and the yotes are definatley going to try to take it away from the owl.

I think that all in all, the yote wants to see something for sure. It may be something as simple as a strip of white cloth suspended from a stick.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

RWH,

What's your success rate been with your setup, and do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Fallguy
yeah, it was by my home country...SE of mayville...almost straight west of bergs or garrets. straight east of the drain by garys. i couldn't believe it...those two came in and i hadn't even been calling for a minute. i just wished i could have picked up the double :sniper:

kase


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

StLCardsFan

I would rate my setup as above average but just because of the visibility as it sets around 36" above the terrain presenting a great silhouette.
The Rigor Rabbit might be comparable but that Owl cost far less than $50

I dont have a pic to post but the Owl decoy says it all. The hanger is nothing more than a U shaped piece of metal with the base of the owl bolted to the uprights.
The thing is easy to carry by the piece of allthread attached to the pre-threaded bottom of the U


----------

